# Newera Sourced BNR32 Gunmetal (Cox's Car)



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Sourced to order for GTROC Italian member "Cox"

:squintdan:squintdan

its a lovely low mileage genuine R32 GT-R with TE37s

preparation will be by RK as always, and a few other choice changes will be carried out to improve the engine (and other aero parts)

:smokin:

few pics posted on behalf of the owner, as requested

super clean example with some nice choice parts such as EO1 unit, Apexi hard pipe and Apexi Intercooler etc




















































full details:

Newera Imports - home / stock / carDetails


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

What a beauty.


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Awsome, makes me miss mine :-(


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

She is mineeeeee.... Newera is n.1 ... Great support, a lot of patience with my poor english and with my thousands questions....
I' ve already adviced newera to some italian friends... Be ready to have a lot of italian members...ahaahahah


----------



## GTRPokerPro (Feb 16, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

That would give a dog a bone (r)

Bob


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

obviously in the best colour as well. great find Matt


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

nice car. well done matty :bowdown1:


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

my favourites ones r34 first and then r32 
saying that,that red r33 you guys have for sell (woww)


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

very nice, great price too buddy.

Looks fabulous in that colour 


Very good taste cox 

.
.
.


----------



## francygtr (Jul 15, 2011)

Can't beat the gunmetal grey with the bronze TE37's, loving it :thumbsup:


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks guys.... and thanks to Newera!


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Superb looking 32 mate. The Abflug will be a brilliant addition! Newera car with a Front Abflug splitter that was originally supplied by Newera!
Quality thru and thru!:thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Let me thank newera on your behalf too cox.

Also big credit to you for working in that pizzaria and saving all those hard earned Euros straight from the hot oven... to get this beauty


nice one pal.


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

minifreak said:


> Superb looking 32 mate. The Abflug will be a brilliant addition! Newera car with a Front Abflug splitter that was originally supplied by Newera!
> Quality thru and thru!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

Nigel-Power said:


> Let me thank newera on your behalf too cox.
> 
> Also big credit to you for working in that pizzaria and saving all those hard earned Euros straight from the hot oven... to get this beauty
> 
> ...


Thanks mate... 
Hard earned euros surely... but not in pizzeria .... unfortunately in my law firm.... ahahahahahaha


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Looking good very nice example you have there looks a great condition & very clean.


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

thanks ;-)


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Lovely car enjoy:thumbsup:


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

too much time to next may sigh....


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

it'll leave japan at the end of march...... wow i can't wait!!!


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)

Cox sei un malato, dopo la Evo e la Nsx pure la BNR32....ti odio! hahah

Translated something like: I am very envious of you cox! hahah


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

7evil said:


> Cox sei un malato, dopo la Evo e la Nsx pure la BNR32....ti odio! hahah
> 
> Translated something like: I am very envious of you cox! hahah


la evo è andata purtroppo:thumbsup:


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)

cox said:


> la evo è andata purtroppo:thumbsup:


I'm sure you will not miss the Evo, now there is the GTR! opcorn:


----------



## Rocketbunny6666 (May 4, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

as always we take pride in sourcing and delivering our customers cars

some more pics of Cosimo's R32 from this week, as it was prepared for export

lots of parts had arrived for this car, such as the Bee*R side skirts.

It will be joined by a whole host of items such as Greddy relocation kit, TOMEI oil pump etc 

Newera Japan staff working on the engine..


----------



## tacha_maree (Nov 2, 2009)

Stunning example.


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

kociek said:


> my favourites ones r34 first and then r32
> saying that,that red r33 you guys have for sell (woww)


WHAT:squintdan


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Amazing. I cant belive good, stock looking R32s still exist


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)

great!


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

Great work, great support and great car from Newera!!!
A very very special thanks to Miguel and Matt... Well done guys!!!
I cant wait to see the work finished by Ron (rk) and to drive my little beast!


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

once in Italy the exterior will be finished with abflug cf front diffuser, greddy rear spats and 15mm spacers all around....


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

So this is the other car Miguel found!! 
Looks great! can't wait to see what other parts your adding.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

a lot is being added to the car including updated rad


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

who knows, one day i may add an uprated rad to :nervous:


all the best with the car! :clap:


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

mattyyyyyyyy....... i want my 32........ hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

sorry i'll become mad until may:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## tacha_maree (Nov 2, 2009)

cox said:


> sorry i'll become mad until may:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


hahaha wont be long.

she is a really stunning example


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

Hahahahhahahah thanks ;-)


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

i'm finally maaaaddddddddd buahahahahahahahahahahahahaaha


ps. please someone help me....... buahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

some new pics Matt?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

cox said:


> some new pics Matt?


Nothing yet, its still obviously at RK


----------



## WelshJames (Oct 14, 2011)

So it's keeping mine company there lol


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

;-)


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

newsssss.....few pics of my new engine from RK...
thanks a lot to Ron for his great great work... and to Matt for his help and support....
ps cant wait to drive my car for the first time next w.e......


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks awesome buddy going be some machine when its finished. Bet you can't wait to drive it. I'm so jealous haha. Can't wait see more pictures. Goodluck & enjoy it once you get your hands on it buddy.


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

It's a really beautiful engine bay... Ron did a great work with my car and i'll drive my beast on friday for the first time... Asap more pics of the full car.... Thanks mate


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

Finally we are in london ... Tomorrow i'll see my beast for the first time and i'll drive her... Matt , Ron ... See you tomorrow.... ))


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

really pleased you are happy with the 32

sending you an email


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

finally i saw my car and met all Rk's staff....

the first thing i want to say is THANKS to all newera staff and THANKS to Ron...

I really really liked Ron's work... it's fantastic!

About the car i can say that it is a beauty... but it still needs a bit of work (with the Newera help)....

Basically an interior trims refresh ....and a paint refresh...It's always a 22 years old car ....:squintdan:squintdan:squintdan 

once done i will say that it is perfect for me.....
i'll keep you posted guys....


----------



## NAV GTR (Apr 9, 2012)

wow great car! im sure u saw my white 32?


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looking good!


----------



## TheMinel (Jun 12, 2011)

nice car Cox, welcome to the dark side (we already met )


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks mate!
Ciao ;-)


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)

stupenda cox! 

Great car man :flame:


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

thanks mate....
finallly my car is in Italy.... a long wait from febr..... aaaarrrrrggggghhhh
Tomorrow more pics...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Enjoy!


----------



## TheMinel (Jun 12, 2011)

picsssss


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

tomorrow morning..... )))


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Congratlations on the car's arrival.
Looks a great car.


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

CT17 said:


> Congratlations on the car's arrival.
> Looks a great car.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah buddy uke:

Now we have 3 Bnr32 in Italy opcorn:


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

some new pics


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

more


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

.....


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

......


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

........


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

some news:
all the car has been detailed, front and rear bumper repainted, ganador installed, oem sideskirts installed and painted, greddy spats installed, rear led lights, all new badges (front, lateral and rear), all door rubbers and mouldings changed with new ones, front window mouldings changed with new one, nistune installed....next week i finally will have the car registered ... and so we will be able to install new brake kit and coilover kit...
i'm going also for a total interior retrim.... dashboard, seats, doors.....
i will let you know guys.....


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice pictures mate :thumbsup:

Totally missed them :nervous:

Car's coming along awesome :clap:

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

thanks Leo! in the next few weeks i hope to have more exciting news ahahahahahaha


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Oooow can't wait!


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

me too Bob ahahhahahaha


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

Can you let me know how you get on with the nistune. Am debating swaping from a PFC to the nistune.


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

alpeag said:


> Can you let me know how you get on with the nistune. Am debating swaping from a PFC to the nistune.


i dont tune my ecu... but i can say that between pfc and nistune is like night and day....
with the nistune you can fully remap your oem ecu....retaining all the the security features of the oem ecu.... and plus you can read your dtc codes via consult cable.... price shipped to italy of the new nistune (incl. customs) was 580 euro....


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

the first seat is ready.... all alcantara .... arrrggghhhhhh ahahahahahaha


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

looking good that !!!!


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

kociek said:


> looking good that !!!!


sorry for the crappy phone pic....:bowdown1:


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

greyBnr32 said:


> Very nice


:thumbsup:


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Great Stuff!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Wow! - You don't do stuff by halves, mate - seat looks awesome. Looking forward to seeing the entire interior all back together.


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

me too mate ahahah


----------



## Skyline 172 (Oct 3, 2010)

Nice car can you tell me what make your led rear tail lights are and where you got them thanks.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

We did them 

If you want a set pm me


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

Skyline 172 said:


> Nice car can you tell me what make your led rear tail lights are and where you got them thanks.


bought used from a good forum's friend...but newera had those...:thumbsup:


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

some new pics .... ;-)


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

i'm waiting for the mapping session (i hope in the next few days), for the new retrimmed dashboard installation and to solve the speedometer problem....
i hope that i'll have a real christmas fun with my new car ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

The wheels look superb and the colour of the car is lovely!


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

that interior looks lovely i'm not big fan off it but for some reason it just look really good


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow... Thanks guys!


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome pics mate, car looks great :clap:

Love the new matte black RPF1's :flame:

Cherrs,

Leo


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

Austrian GTR said:


> Awesome pics mate, car looks great :clap:
> 
> Love the new matte black RPF1's :flame:
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)

Amazing GTR Cox!


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

cox said:


> some new pics .... ;-)


its amazing how much better a car looks with black alloys. Gun metal grey has to be my least fav colour for a 32 but against the black alloys it looks very angry and pretty awsome :thumbup:


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

Totally agree mate... The color combo between car and wheels makes the difference imho...
Thanks for your kind words guys... ;-)


----------



## nw99 (Apr 5, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

nw99 said:


> Looking good


:bowdown1:


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

a new baby is born in my buddy workshop....ahhhahahahahah


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

who is the father? ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## kot (Jan 19, 2013)

nice car white te 37 also super


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Well done, Cox! I'll bet it (The father ) looks a lot nicer in the flesh than the pictures show!


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

yes mate it's much better in the flesh.... however when the work will be done i'll post better pics and videos... i cant wait ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

pics sent today from my buddy outside his workshop.... ;-)


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looking good.


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

Rawr, looks fantastic.


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

Oh man I want those wheels!


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

thanks guyyysssss!


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

trevbwhite said:


> Oh man I want those wheels!


good choice mate.....they are also cheap and light......


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Looks great! I wish we had no snow so I could drive my GTR


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

looking very nice!


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

scott240 said:


> Looks great! I wish we had no snow so I could drive my GTR


dont worry mate.... here no snow.... but we are still working on the car so no driving near our sea... ahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Looking great!!


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

cox said:


> dont worry mate.... here no snow.... but we are still working on the car so no driving near our sea... ahahahahahahahahahah


Hah! I wish I was working on the car more, too damn cold in my area!


----------



## TriniGT (Nov 30, 2006)

Looks similar I think to how mine will, nismo sides and Gracer rear spats, nismo front bumper only thing different is I will be running TE37s.


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

scott240 said:


> Hah! I wish I was working on the car more, too damn cold in my area!


the spring is near.... dont worry ahahahahahahahaha:thumbsup:


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Haha, in 3 more months!


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

new front brakes fitted...(thanks dan!)...


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Ooohhhh, those are look great!


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

scott240 said:


> Ooohhhh, those are look great!


thanks mate... these were my old evo calipers and jdl supplied brackets and 365 mm rotors...:thumbsup:


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

The caliper looks as though it has next to no clearance


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

Decent clearance mate... Ps the calipers were on my evo and are the same of the gtr alcon kit ;-)


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

I'd love to feel how much better those brakes are than standard GTR units. I don't drive my car nearly hard enough to justify shelling out for a BBK, but maybe one day


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

Still not drove the gtr with the bbk... But on my previous evo they were perfect on the street and on track...i will let you know how they will perform on the gtr ;-)


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

cox said:


> Still not drove the gtr with the bbk... But on my previous evo they were perfect on the street and on track...i will let you know how they will perform on the gtr ;-)


I want to go for a ride!!


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

Fly to the south of italy


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Haha, would be rad if I could. Strangely enough, an old guy I work with is actually over in Italy right now, not sure where though.


----------



## kot (Jan 19, 2013)

great!!!


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

today few km's with my buddy and my r32....
in the flesh looks great... still need a remap... but we're finishing the running in for the engine (built by Ron)... and still need to solve some little problems... tacho doesnt work (new cable ready) and still presents the strange feeling when you turn left and right... the car seems to brake (no hubs play and all new front and rear brakes, coilovers)....
P.s. any advices?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Front wheels aren't fouling the arch liners are they? They seem quite a heavy offset?


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

the wheels are 18x9,5 et 15 .... a very very little rubbing but nothing important... the "turn & brake" strange feeling is not correlated to the wheels... it was present also with the old set up volk TE 17x9 et 22....


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

you got to be joking with all that sunshine over there today.
it haven't stop raining all day here.


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

cox said:


> the wheels are 18x9,5 et 15 .... a very very little rubbing but nothing important... the "turn & brake" strange feeling is not correlated to the wheels... it was present also with the old set up volk TE 17x9 et 22....


Have you had this issue with standard brakes too ?


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes Dan...


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

kociek said:


> you got to be joking with all that sunshine over there today.
> it haven't stop raining all day here.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Look at all that sun and green grass! I'm mad jelly. We have about 6 feet of snow and another snow storm warning for tonight and tomorrow, ugghh 

Car looks great, mate!


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

You decide not to fit the Abflug mate?

Car looks stunning!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

cox said:


> today few km's with my buddy and my r32....
> in the flesh looks great... still need a remap... but we're finishing the running in for the engine (built by Ron)... and still need to solve some little problems... tacho doesnt work (new cable ready) and still presents the strange feeling when you turn left and right... the car seems to brake (no hubs play and all new front and rear brakes, coilovers)....
> P.s. any advices?


Tacho is electrical, but I think you're referring to the speedo. Check the cable is turning (drive the car without gauges for a short distance whilst holding the cable so you don't need to be looking at it) before fitting the gauges back on. You can also put a tight fitting screw driver in the back of the speedo and spin it to see if the needle moves - Which speedo are you using, the new Nismo one we supplied with the car, or the used one you bought after?

Were the calipers rebuilt before fitting on the front? Check the hoses are well fitted and not twisting as the wheels are turned. With the wheels in the air on a lift, is there a difference in how freely the wheels turn in straight ahead & turned positions? Also check the insides of the tyres aren't rubbing the chassis rail when turned.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Great pics mate, car is looking awesome :clap:

Lucky you, we have -8°C at the moment and snow, snow, snow :runaway:

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Tacho is electrical, but I think you're referring to the speedo. Check the cable is turning (drive the car without gauges for a short distance whilst holding the cable so you don't need to be looking at it) before fitting the gauges back on. You can also put a tight fitting screw driver in the back of the speedo and spin it to see if the needle moves - Which speedo are you using, the new Nismo one we supplied with the car, or the used one you bought after?
> 
> Were the calipers rebuilt before fitting on the front? Check the hoses are well fitted and not twisting as the wheels are turned. With the wheels in the air on a lift, is there a difference in how freely the wheels turn in straight ahead & turned positions? Also check the insides of the tyres aren't rubbing the chassis rail when turned.


ops... ....nismo speedo ... ahahahahaha

ps no problems with calipers, hoses and wheel rubbing mate... we are searching and searching .... but still havent found the solution....
the problem was here also with the original set up......


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

Austrian GTR said:


> Great pics mate, car is looking awesome :clap:
> 
> Lucky you, we have -8°C at the moment and snow, snow, snow :runaway:
> 
> ...


be patient Leo.... the spring is near ahahahahahahahahah

ps however here it's a very very rainy winter... so not much time to drive my cars.....


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

minifreak said:


> You decide not to fit the Abflug mate?
> 
> Car looks stunning!


I'll do mate when all the works will be done :bowdown1:


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

cox said:


> I'll do mate when all the works will be done :bowdown1:


Awesome. Look forward to seeing it done!


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

splitfire combo 








alcon 365mm front brakes








used rear brembo brakes


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

ops photobucket uploaded everything up side down ahahahah


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Ugghh, those Alcon brakes, me likey


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

scott240 said:


> Ugghh, those Alcon brakes, me likey


good choice... they were great on my evo7 i hope the same for the bnr....


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

cox said:


> good choice... they were great on my evo7 i hope the same for the bnr....


I'm sure they will do just fine, even though the GTR is a couple hundred pounds heavier.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looking good cosimo


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

matty32 said:


> looking good cosimo


:clap:


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

scott240 said:


> I'm sure they will do just fine, even though the GTR is a couple hundred pounds heavier.


It's 6 pot 365 mm kit, which works great even on heavy tracks. Proven by many people from this forum


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

DD31 said:


> It's 6 pot 365 mm kit, which works great even on heavy tracks. Proven by many people from this forum


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

new pics from my friend Andrea (autech.it) ...


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Where's the 'like' button?


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

scott240 said:


> Where's the 'like' button?


ahahahahahahahah.... we have to ask to the mods


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

I would "like" the shit outta your car, cox


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

scott240 said:


> I would "like" the shit outta your car, cox


:smokin:


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

realy beautiful man


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

glensR33 said:


> realy beautiful man


:bowdown1:


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

new little present just arrived from newera...


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

cox said:


> new little present just arrived from newera...



Ohhh, I love when parcels arrive 

What are the differences between those and say Z32 or the stock GTR mafs?


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

i love too... ahahahah
ps these are modified stock mafs rated for 550+ hp....


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

cox said:


> i love too... ahahahah
> ps these are modified stock mafs rated for 550+ hp....


Ill trade you some snow for some hp? cool?


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

scott240 said:


> Ill trade you some snow for some hp? cool?


mmmmm let me think about aahahahahahahahahaha...


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

little update...
today first launch on the chassis dyno... before the mapping session.....
everything seems good.... at wastegate prex 0,9 bar (boost controller off) and base map... we have 400 (hub) hp....the oem afm's are already maxed out and also the oem injectors ...
this afternoon we'll install the mine's meters (thanks Newera) and 680 cc injectors....
i'll keep you posted guys....


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

the first video of my 32 on the dyno.....
low boost... 1.2 bar.....472 hp (engine)... 531 nm torque

BNR32 DYNO TEASER - YouTube


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

346,9 kw @ 7410 rpm
531 nm @ 5230 rpm

t517z greddy turbo kit... stock head, no cams.....forged engine by Rk tuning... Nistune mapped by Autech....etc etc...

;-))))))))


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Beautiful 32


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

bobwoolmer said:


> Beautiful 32


:bowdown1:


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats buddy, great result :clap:

Going to boost it up even more??


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

a little more.... next boost level 1,4 bar....i think that with those boost levels (1.2&1.4) my car will run safe and strong enough for a long long time. (fingers crossed ahahahahah)....
thanks Leo!


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

my buddy told me that the tuning session is over....
the mine's meters are maxed out at 1,5 bar.... arrrrgggghhhhh.....so we have 525 hp and 585 nm....
however i'm very very happy with the result .... ron made a great job with the engine as my buddy andrea (autech.it) with the nistune.....

final numbers:
we have now 420 hp @ 0,9 bar (boost controller off); 480 cv @ 1,25 bar; 525hp @ 1,5 bar.....

asap i'll post the final graphs....


----------



## eTiLiKo (Feb 14, 2013)

Well, I cannot find a "presentation" section, so here I am.
I'm the one that is putting his hands on cox's car, and into the ecu. :thumbsup:
The tuning session is over, all of you already know the numbers, I'll provide graphs, photos and videos soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

cox said:


> my buddy told me that the tuning session is over....
> the mine's meters are maxed out at 1,5 bar.... arrrrgggghhhhh.....so we have 525 hp and 585 nm....
> however i'm very very happy with the result .... ron made a great job with the engine as my buddy andrea (autech.it) with the nistune.....
> 
> ...


Those seem nice honest figures, Cox. Keep it to max of 1.24 Bar usually to help preserve your gearbox. Use Redline Shockproof Oil which will also help keep the synchros from being damaged. Looking forward to you using it. 
I feel a little sorry for Marco if he tries to keep up with you in the DC2 when it arrives, although it should keep up with the NSX quite well. Looks as if you're finally ready to enjoy the 32 now. Well done!


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

thanks for you great help as always Miguel.. the car runs great on the dyno... Andy has done a great great tuning work .....
Which kind of redline oil do you advice? light, heavy ?
P.s. i'm also sorry for Marco.. but i'm sure that he will enjoy his DC2 a lot in every case... ahahahahahahahahahahahahahah 
he is becoming old buahahahahahahahah


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)

Great job Cox! Complimenti!


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

thanks mate!


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Just been reading your whole thread! Car is looking super mate nice work. I bet you're pleased with the power figures and it pulls like a train! I to am jealous of the sun! Keep up the good work, I hope you get the little niggles sorted.


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

not too much sun this spring mate and thanks for your kind words... i hope to enjoy my car next month ;-)


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

new interior almost done ;-)


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

as said by my friend Will... slowly but surely..... ahahahahah


----------



## Krotchir (Jan 20, 2013)

Is the dash done in alacantra?


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

yes all done in alcantara.... upper and lower dash, glovebox, center console and armrest area.....


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

cox said:


> new interior almost done ;-)


Sweet baby Jesus, that looks good!


----------



## Xanthos (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow, that looks really mint.
Can't wait to see the pictures when it is finished...


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

thanks mate the works are almost done.....i hope to have some new pics in the next two weeks....


----------



## ROMGTR (May 21, 2012)

Complimenti cox 
Good to see another GTR in Italy finally my years being here I'm starting to see more and more GTR 
Its starting to feel like home.

Complimenti di nuovo Cox un grand bel lavoro


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

grazie Rom!!!


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

first pics of my finished work ......yeaaaahhhhhhh


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

bonnet washers installed


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Looking SWEET!!!


----------



## ROMGTR (May 21, 2012)

Ciao Cox

were about are you in italy maybe we need to meet ))))))))

so the 2 sisters can meet))))


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Looking great Cox! 

I can send you a perfectly S-shaped hook for free - to hang the wheel off your mirror if you want one.
No doubt your girlfriend will appreciate riding in the seat beside you, or driving it...


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

Ahahahahhaahahahah ok Miguel ;-)


----------



## arphynx (Apr 27, 2012)

Great work cox.... as usual.....


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

thanks guys.....;-)
@rom: i'm near Taranto...


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

Top quality and great work. Bellisima!!


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

thanks a lot mate!


----------



## shaun p (Jun 16, 2012)

Loving your interior. :thumbsup:


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Loveley work mate, well done :clap: :thumbsup:

Love the stealthy look :smokin:

Top notch


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

thanks a lot my friend... your help has been great in my build ;-)


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

Sooo very nice! the interior is lovely, especially the dash.


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## dA_RoB (Dec 21, 2012)

Nice build mate!

Have a question or two though 
Don't know anything about upholstering but are the stitches actually going through the original plastics?
Ad how did You manage to fix the center console and the armrest part without the bolts?do You have any pictures of this process as I will probably go down the same route!

Thanks!


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

no proob for the questions mate....;-)the alcantara is glued on the door cards where was the original inserts....the carbon console cover is also glued on the original parts..... this was done by Newera once bought the car....


----------



## dA_RoB (Dec 21, 2012)

I meant the whole cockpit which is covered in alcantara including the cover for the fuses (under the steering wheel), the glove compartment and everything else. how is this done (stitches through the original cockpit) and most important, how is this fixed into the place because there are no visible bolts fixing those parts!

Thanks


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

ops.. sorry mate... i didnt understand...
the alcantara is fully glued on the original parts and the cockpit is fixed in place with all the original bolts...you cant see them because the black color and because they are also partially covered....where are screwed in visible places there is a little invisible cut in the cover (see the pic)....;-)
Sorry for my bad english.....


----------



## dA_RoB (Dec 21, 2012)

Perfect, that's the answer I was looking for! Thanks mate!

Cheers!


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looking really good

just make sure you have some to enjoy it Cosimo


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

the beast is at home with his sister.... ;-)
today is a really good day for me.....


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice!

You also made use of the banners too


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

a good use in my garage.... ahahahahahahah


----------



## ROMGTR (May 21, 2012)

Ciao Cosimo the garage....very nice good use of space your just missing a 2 more GTR and done


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

final pics from my cell....


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice one buddy, I really love your garage :clap: :thumbsup:

Is there a white S15 in the background??

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That tailored boot mat is awesome! I like the brake set up too!


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

I went off the R32 a little over the last while..... But Im right back there!
Very Nice!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Very sweet cars in a cool spaceous garage. Dreams do come true! 
Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy.


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

Leo, looks like a BMW 3 series to me  

Nice collection Cox!


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

thanks for your kind words guys.....it's like Miguel said... my dream's garage came true ahahahahahahahahaha

ps Leo is a bmw like Wouter said......the s15 is another dream but i need something to go at work in my spare time ahahahahahahahahahahah
pps the boot mat is a Kansai one....;-)


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

my garage yesterday night......
damned insomnia.... ahahahhahahah


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

If I had insomnia late at night.... I'd not just stand in the garage if there were cars like that. I'd go for a nutty late-night drive, man!!


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)

Great cars Cosimo !


----------



## Xanthos (Oct 31, 2012)

Nice selection, Cos!
(my garage fits barely one car  )


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

few pics from a short afternoon run near the sea with my girl... ;-)


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

The car is looking great, Cox!


----------



## arphynx (Apr 27, 2012)

Next time a better parking mate...


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

ahahahahahaha.... agree but i was the only guy at the sea yestarday afternoon...... ahahahahaahaha


----------



## arphynx (Apr 27, 2012)

I try to meet with you next summer so i try to organize a italian's gtr meeting.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice to see you enjoying it


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

changed front and rear arms bushings with whiteline adjustable camber ones (thanks to indigo gt) and swapped my aftermarket rear lsd to a standard one.... the one fitted on my car was too wild for street use....


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

new case w/ oem lsd installed.... with others few handling bits....




exhaust heat shield polished and painted...


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Lookin good, Cox!


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dA_RoB (Dec 21, 2012)

What's the "golden" thing between the wheel carrier and the rod?

Thanks!


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

It's a moonface handling part... It works for roll center adjustment...


----------



## dA_RoB (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank You man!


----------



## ROMGTR (May 21, 2012)

Ciao Cosimo looks good mate nicely done


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

today i took this pic of my interior....;-)


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow stunning mate, love the carbon touch !!!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Looking awesome!!


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

thanks guys!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

cox said:


> today i took this pic of my interior....;-)


One day mine may look half this good inside


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

it's not difficult mate ;-)


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Financial constraints!


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

cox said:


> It's a moonface handling part... It works for roll center adjustment...


Have you felt any difference or improvment after fitting them??

Have you also fitted some at the rear??

Those adjuster are also on my to do list for a while now, but I haven't really found any first hand comments on them, so I'm not sure if they are worth a go :nervous:

Usually they say you should add the height you lowered the car, but my car came already with the suspension fitted and lowered, so no idea about the ride height of a standard GTR.

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

no difference felt my friend... but i fitted them (only at front) for peace of mind.... i already fitted these parts on my old evo....


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

new baby at home....


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice one mate :clap:

But you sir have too much money :chuckle:

Where's the NSX??

BTW, have you felt any difference on the EVO back in the days???

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

the nsx is the best mate so i never sell it... ahahahahahah
on the evo i think that it was a really good mod....;-)


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

money finished now ahahahahahahah


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

cox said:


> money finished now ahahahahahahah


Haha, same here :runaway:

Now you're just missing an FD3S and my dream garage would be finished


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

Austrian GTR said:


> Haha, same here :runaway:
> 
> Now you're just missing an FD3S and my dream garage would be finished


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

few new pics from after lunch run.......;-)


----------



## Endlessr32 (Mar 9, 2014)

Looking very nice, love the flocked dash
So much nicer!


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

thanks mate.... but it's not flocked... it's wrapped in alcantara.....


----------



## Endlessr32 (Mar 9, 2014)

Ooh nice! Even better, sounds pricey mate
Would love to do something similar to my dash


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

just washed....


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

finally i can post my one and only dynosheet....

boost 0,9 bar , 1,25 bar , 1,50 bar.....


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)

Great !


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

new front grille.... d-speed if i remember... and new (old style) gtr badge from newera...


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## dA_RoB (Dec 21, 2012)

Is this You at 1:32?? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SazDE2PnI3E


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

wow... but not me mate....:chuckle:


----------



## W80 YAU (Feb 2, 2014)

This is an epic build Cosimo... love your car.

The interior is just awesome, it's similar lines to what i'd want done to mines.

Wheels look cracking in black


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

awesome


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

:bowdown1:


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

random "lazy night" pics


----------



## nismo4342 (Oct 1, 2010)

NICE PIC


----------



## arphynx (Apr 27, 2012)

wow.... i'am in the video..... monza circuit


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Awesome build mate.... Very nice


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

I had one of those D-speed grills on mine, had to revert to standard as the bonnet started to wobble at high speed


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

As i said in the other thread... Jerrick from MeisterR is a great guy and his service is unbelivable!!!

The coilvers look like a piece of art......


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

next week i'll write a little review.....


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

We have one of those grilles stashed away - looks great! 

BTW, the close up pic above shows the number plate still...


----------

